# World Surf League



## outlier (Mar 19, 2016)

Anyone follow? You can watch all the events free in hd on the wsl website: http://www.worldsurfleague.com

Heaps of up and coming talent. Girls are tearing it up too. 12 titles for Slater would be fitting. Damn that dude is freakishly good. 44 years young and still teaching the schnappers a thing or two. On ya m8


----------



## outlier (Mar 19, 2016)

This is the type of surf I grew up with. Slabs of raw Aussie meat


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 8, 2016)

Ill areas, yo..


----------

